# looking for RV park on East Coast



## snowchic (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi....it's getting cooler, and I am getting ready to _*fly south*_. I am looking for recommendations for parks along the Atlantic Ocean...moderate monthly rates, near the water and stores, but in the woods would be fine too. I checked out places like Ocean Lakes in S.C., but this seems a little pricey.  Does anyone know of any good places?


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

How far South do you plan going SC won't be far enough to say warm? :thumbdown::no:


----------



## camper148 (Sep 26, 2011)

Tampa Bay area has some AMAZING camp grounds right on the beach. I think you have to put your name in ahead of time to hold your spot.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

WOW if your looking for Fla best most are book that are in warm areas:scratchhead::smack-head:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

A lot of Snowbird RVers don't just head to FL. Many head to as far west as Texas or even Arizona. Good luck finding something this late in the year. Many reserve as much as six months in advance if they are going to stay a more than a few weeks. Other Nomad to several campground during that season to try out as many places as possible and identify their favorites.

I suggest you try the Trailer Life or Woodall's web sites, become members (that's free last I checked) and much of the book forms of information are included on the web sites, for convenience. Trailer Life also have mapping software to help you get there with information about exits along the way to your destination. The software is called Trailer Life Directory Campground Navigator complete with facilities and ratings.

Keep your options open. One person's delight with a campground might be someone else's nightmare often caused by what site you're in, what the neighbors are like and the staff manning the till during that time of year. You might find you have a low tolerance for that dairy farm next door if another's recommendation said it was nice and their sense of smell is not as acute as yours. Fortunately, most are better than not and you should find something. Make sure you include an exit clause if you set something up for the long run, then you find it's miserable and you need to leave.

Information from the sites includes all states and Canada too. I am sure others will be along to provide where they get their information.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I would look into Laughlin or even Las Vegas, but this year we have been getting more rain than usual. It must be the effects of el Nina so as far as coming out this way I would stay more toward the south.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry for having to correct you, JoeS. That would be La Nina or the other is El Nino..... (it's Spanish terms that will have gender terms "El" is for a masculine name and "La" is for a feminine name) Enough of the Spanish lesson.

Funny how there will be too much rain in Nevada where no rain is pretty normal. Too bad it doesn't rain in Texas where it's needed. I hope they come up with a long enough hose and pump to get that rain water from Nevada to Texas. Ya think that would work? Maybe not, cuz some heavy truck will probably run over the hose and bust it.


----------



## emmabrianmic (Jan 28, 2016)

A family-friendly atmosphere RV Park on the coast of Tybee Island is "River’s End Campground and RV Park" which will be best suited for you in my opinion. Thanks


----------

